# For the makeup addicts- How did your friends and family react?



## LorraineER (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey all-

  	I was wondering, for those of you who are really into makeup and who own or are busy building up large collections...how do your family and your friends feel about it?  Do you ever get grief for spending "too much money" on it, or does anyone you know not understand why you're so into it?  
  	Are your friends all into makeup and beauty as well or are you the only one? 
  	I'm really curious and would like to hear about how you deal with people's reactions to your interest in beauty-related stuff.

  	For me, I don't have any friends that are into makeup at all. I'm hoping that when I go to cosmetology school I'll meet some people who share my obsession ;D  My boyfriend gets it- he's ok with me putting money into it since he saw that I'm not buying makeup in addition to anything else I may want, I'm buying it in place of other things. My mom thinks it's frivolous and will occasionally give me a hard time. She can't comprehend why anyone would need more than a few things to make themselves up each day with the same look. I've gotten some comments/questions from friends about how I can afford so much makeup because they know I'm on a budget. I just explain that they make money in their budgets for their hobbies and interests, like video games, going out to nice restaurants, photography, whatever and that's what makeup is to me- it's not just something I throw on in the morning and don't think about again. It's one of my favorite things.

  	So, I want to hear about how it is for you!  I think this could be a good discussion. 

  	Also, I hope I posted this in the right place since it's a question?


----------



## lilkay2nv (Oct 19, 2010)

my parents dont understand. they sometimes give me a hard time on why i spend so much money on it. i also work my money and paychecks around makeup. im saving up for the mac collection the 28th and also working around the sephora f&f sale friday. im the only 1 of my friends obsessed with it too.


----------



## XicanaQueen (Oct 19, 2010)

I am also the only one from my friends. I mean I have friends who like makeup but not to the extent that I do. Even my co-workers know about my addiction. I just tell them, I don't have kids I'm allowed to splurge on myself. Now the hubby understands and then he doesn't. Sometimes I get the, "more makeup" but he doesn't understand I DON'T HAVE THIS ONE! lol I'm already planning my MAKEUP SHOW trip in LA.


----------



## LorraineER (Oct 21, 2010)

likay2nv-I was torn between A Tartan Tale and Sephora F&F myself and I had to kind of decide between the two as I am strapped for cash the next few weeks. At least if you're supporting yourself no one can tell you what to do with your money though it kinda sucks to get a hard time over it regardless.

  	XicanaQueen-It's lonely being the only one among your friends to be into makeup. It would be like that with anything you're into, it's nice to have people to share it with. The makeup trip- is that IMATS?  So exciting!!

  	It's hard being the only one among the people you know that's into makeup or anything for that matter. Not having people to share interests with can get lonely... so thank goodness for Specktra! lol. At least we can connect with each other through this site. When I tell people I meet that I blog about makeup and beauty-related topics it's like their eyes glaze over and they struggle to say something positive. If I blogged about, say,  politics or even movies I know the people around me would be more interested.


----------



## imthebeesknees (Oct 21, 2010)

Pretty much the only person in my life that understands is my boyfriend and he completely understands it, he just thinks it is pretty expensive.  Which I suppose is the most important person considering I live with him.

  	Other than that I have some friends that think it is outrageous and do not comprehend why someone would want to have that much makeup.  Everyone else just thinks it's my 'thing' and doesn't really care, they just don't get it. 


  	And yes, I must agree I love that we can all gather here on Specktra because I would feel VERY lonely without it. Some days (well most) all I want to do is just talk about makeup and when you can't do that in person its soo nice to know at least you can on here!!


----------



## pink4ever (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm the only one of my friends who likes makeup as much as I do. I love love it. My parents have absolutely NO problem with it because my mom went to cosmetology school and she loves doing people's hair occasionally on the weekends so she buys tons and tons of hair items. She has a couple of MUA friends so she know's what I'm going through. She just hopes it's not a phase since I'm only seventeen and could grow out of it.


----------



## Sequinzombie (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh gosh well my dad things I'm so silly for dishing out so much money on a few eyeshadows. My mom doesn't really care because she knows I want to be a makeup artist someday.
  	I wish I had friends who loved makeup as much as me! They think i'm weird for saving up money for makeup rather than clothes or going out.


----------



## internetchick (Oct 23, 2010)

I keep it to myself mostly, since I know they wouldn't get it. I have let my younger sister in on my addiction, but only because she has expressed an interest.


----------



## Buttercup86 (Oct 23, 2010)

I am the only person in my family thats wear makeup, let alone be obsessed with it. I think my love first came from playing in a friend's makeup stash. No one in my family is bothered by it, in fact they encourage my talent because they know I want to be a MUA one day. My boyfriend has been very supportive, he even gave me the entire spare room of our apartment to store my makeup in, and I also use it as my "studio" when I am doing someone's makeup.


----------



## LorraineER (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies! It's interesting to hear about and I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels this way and I'm extra glad we have Specktra so we can obsess with each other!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 24, 2010)

.
  	Well, my hubby enables it, & none of my other sisters are into makeup. I have one friend who loves it almost as much as I do - all the rest,  it doesn't matter what they think.

  	Thats why we are all here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 we get each others obsession with all things makeup


----------



## Kragey (Oct 24, 2010)

My mother rolls her eyes at me sometimes and tells me I'm crazy. When I told her I'd like her to ship some of my lipsticks to me (I moved 1000 miles away from home this summer), she got a bit uffy and said, "You don't need all of that!" She also makes comments about some of my makeup and laughs afterwards, which is her "polite" way of saying she doesn't like something. She really doesn't wear makeup anymore...I think she thinks of herself as "old" now, which is a shame, because my mother is the most beautiful woman in the world.

  	My dad has always stood up for me, strangely enough, and was really perplexed when I told him I wasn't taking all of it to grad school right away.

  	My brother doesn't think too much of it and actually helps me pick out nail polishes and eyeshadows (purple is his favorite color, so I don't even try to ask him "which one" if there's a purple ).

  	My sister kind of likes makeup herself, but God, her application...LOL! She doesn't have the patience to actually sit down and learn how to do things, so she usually just calls me in to do it for her.

  	Strangely, when I announced to my family that I plan on getting rid of at least 25% of my stash over Christmas break, they resisted. 

  	I have a few friends who are in to makeup, but only one who is close to as interested/obsessed as I am. My two best friends from undergrad used to always let me paint on their faces, LOL!


----------



## saviisneat (Oct 24, 2010)

My mom can't imagine how I can have more than one eyeshadow. She doesn't get that I need variety. It takes at least 3 colors for one look! And then different looks through out the week. I have different shades of nude lipsticks and that drives her nuts. However for my birthday this month she got me a 50 dollars gift certificate. So she must be somewhat okay with it. I mean I'm an adult and spend my own money lol


----------



## User38 (Oct 24, 2010)

lol.. my mother never realized that after two degrees and a corp life I would be working with MU.. and now she thinks it's a blast.. relax and just do your thing


----------



## hintofshimmer (Oct 25, 2010)

Good advice! I'm in a similar situation. I'm trying to make the transition from a corporate job to becoming a makeup artist. My family doesn't understand why I would want to ever leave a comfy, desk job but I have dreams of making it in the industry and working for myself one day. I know they'll come around soon...I'm starting to realize that you can't make everyone happy and you just have to do what makes you happy most of all!!


hintofshimmer.com


----------



## bellaboomboom (Oct 25, 2010)

Hubby complains a little bit.  He doesn't get it but I don't expect him to.  What really bugs him is that my Mom and I can talk daily - for hours - about makeup!


----------



## LorraineER (Oct 28, 2010)

"I have a few friends who are in to makeup, but only one who is close to as interested/obsessed as I am. My two best friends from undergrad used to always let me paint on their faces, LOL!"

  	That's one perk I forgot about being the only one among your friends...you get lots of opportunities to practice on willing models! lol.  I love doing my friends makeup and hair. The more I care about someone the more I love to do it honestly. I give my other half painstaking blowouts..he has shoulder length crazy-curly hair and loves when it's straight. I have a couple friends who are always asking me to do their hair or makeup for when we go out. It's so fun to see the boost it can give someone's mood when they love how they look!


----------



## bevcita (Oct 28, 2010)

My mom loved MAC before I did so she totally supports my obsession.  My dad is mostly amused but is used to it because of my mom.  See she looooves make up.  My mom wears makeup and falsies everyday.  Love her!

My husband is okay with it and understands that I'm a collector as well.  

None of my friends or co workers are into makeup unfortunately.  Wish I had a mu obsessed bff to haul with though :/


----------



## kittykit (Oct 29, 2010)

My mom finally saw my entire collection (not that I've a lot) a few months ago and she didn't think I'm crazy! When she was younger, she had a lot of them too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She wears makeup to work everyday. That explains why both my sisters and I are into cosmetics.

  	My husband's very supportive but I've never asked for money from him to buy MAC. My mother-in-law thinks he should at least pay half of my makeup bill *lol* 

  	I've a few close friends who are into makeup as well but they live on the other side of the world...


----------



## banana1234 (Oct 29, 2010)

my boyfriend doenst really get it, but he's a bloke, i dont expect him too, but he knows i get excited about it, and tells me i look 'pretty' whenever i do something nice. he hasnt seen the 'collection' yet, its so organised that i dont think he dares open my desk drawers to see. its all tucked away in palettes and organised in drawers so i dont think to anyone wandering through my bedroom it looks like a lot. unless i was to leave my desk drawers open! he does groan and complain when i make him go to mac with me though!

  	my dad asked me the other day if i want to do make up as a career, he's so cute, i was like hell yeah! i went to art college though, so i think he sees it as a creative outlet

  	my mum is jealous! she asks me to do her make up, so cute, i also give her things i dont want, like things that were good, but i dont really use
  	same goes for my sis, she reaps the benefits of my purging sessions where i go nuts and give her and my mum a load of stuff i dont use anymore.  like i gave my sister my soft and gentle msf when i got shimpagne, because they are so unbelievably similar. i also gave her some pigment samples and mes!


----------



## Adnegveill35 (Oct 30, 2010)

My mother doesn't get it...she thinks its a vain activity and 'just for play'. I just just wish that she could see it as a way to express myself and be artistic! My BF doesn't really care, and is very supportive though so it balances out. My friends are into makeup, but not as much as I am.


----------



## laylalovesmac (Oct 30, 2010)

Not a lot of the people who are close to me know how obsessed I am with makeup. My mom definitely knows, and a few of my best friends, but otherwise... no one, really. Specktra is where I go on and on about makeup, and outside of it, I have lots of other interests. A lot of the people I go to school with don't see me as makeup obsessed but music obsessed, for example.

  	The people who do know don't really get it. Of course, I give my mom anything I don't want or don't like, but I think she does get frustrated with how much time and money I put into it. But, she knows it makes me happy, and since I've found it as an outlet, I've been a much happier person, so I think she's okay with it.

  	I am the only one amongst my friends who is this obsessed, for sure. A lot of my friends don't bother with makeup actually. They support me and let me do theirs if we're going out or something, but I'm so thankful for Specktra because I don't think they'd put up with me talking about it all the time.

  	Also, it's not like my collection is super huge. Yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Jk, jk. But, I don't just buy something to have it. I think that's why they're more supportive of it. I buy something because I genuinely want it- not because it's on sale or trending.

  	Actually, I lied. I do have one friend who's pretty into makeup, but I never discuss it with her. She's one of those people that takes makeup-related suggestions very harshly, and she wears the wrong color of foundation and it drives me crazy. I don't know why she does that since she does know a lot about it, but to each their own I guess.


----------



## MoGiselle (Oct 30, 2010)

This is such a good topic!

  	I dont have any makeup addict friends, Im all alone!
  	My family really didnt know how much I love makeup until my ma, grandma, and myself went to a CCO and I spent 100. My mom flipped at the register but I was trying to tell her that I only spend 100 because I wanted to buy some boots and I would have spent much more. At that point, they knew I spend alot but they still dont know how much.

  	My boyfriend (who I live with) know how much I love makeup by the packages that comes to our house and going to macys every week. He doesnt like how much I spend but he likes the fact that I found such a hobby that makes me happy.

  	I learned not to talk about makeup around my friends or family because I dont want to get asked about how much I spend. No one understands


----------



## vintageroses (Oct 30, 2010)

Ahhh I like this topic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for starting it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Well mum was kinda like telling me to stop spending on makeup! Haha like my mum & sis do use makeup but they have a collection for a normal human, while I don't. Mine can last generations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha  My mum doesn't really know exactly how much I spend, but she knows it quite abit.

  	My friends were alright with it & some of them are more into makeup now (because of my influence 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Same thing with my youtube channel, one of my best friend is really really supportive about my channel & so is my mum but I feel SO awkward letting her watch my videos!


----------



## brightcrystal10 (Nov 4, 2010)

I have by no means a big collection of makeup, but my family do all make comments, especially when my monthly MAC order gets delivered. To be honest though, I buy it all with my own money and I don't go out drinking numerous times a week so in that sense I don't see an issue with it. Having low self-esteem, wearing makeup makes me feel more confident and if I'm wearing what I'd consider a 'pretty' product, that's going to make ME feel pretty.


----------



## LorraineER (Nov 4, 2010)

brightcrystal10 said:


> I have by no means a big collection of makeup, but my family do all make comments, especially when my monthly MAC order gets delivered. To be honest though, I buy it all with my own money and I don't go out drinking numerous times a week so in that sense I don't see an issue with it. Having low self-esteem, wearing makeup makes me feel more confident and if I'm wearing what I'd consider a 'pretty' product, that's going to make ME feel pretty.


 
  	I think it's normal to feel that way. You know that feeling after you've been to the salon and had something you love done to your hair, or when you have on a new outfit, or killer makeup? I think lots of us enjoy the way those things make us feel  ;D   (As long as you don't depend on outside factors to feel good about yourself all the time)  That's why I have such respect for makeup artists and hair stylists because it's their talented hands that help make that happen. The main reason I love makeup is just because it's fun for me and it lets me be creative... but feeling pretty when I wear it doesn't hurt!


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 4, 2010)

I am the only one out of my friends/family who is passionate about makeup. But those who know me love me for it and know that it's just me expressing myself


----------



## Meisje (Nov 4, 2010)

Even though I'm very into learning application techniques, watching videos, surfing blogs/forums and ogling makeup, I don't buy a whole lot. I'm not a serious collector; I only want things I will use and only want an things that I will be able to use in a reasonable amount of time.

  	My husband is very supportive and happy about my interest, as he's into F/X makeup, photo shoots and character creation. It complements his interests. He often encourages me to "treat" myself with makeup, although I rarely do because we're on a pretty tight budget at the moment. He seems to like the more daring looks and loves bright lips.

  	My Mom has always been fastidiously groomed. We don't share the same taste in clothes or beauty (she's conservative; I'm not), but we both like to be well put together.

  	The only people who have ever been discouraging or rude were either people who were cranky and looking for something to pick at, those who pride themselves on terrible grooming habits as if it was a sign of higher intelligence (as if grooming and smarts were mutually exclusive), or the kind of woman who feels threatened by other women and tends to gripe if anyone else looks nice. Those people all suck (and some of them smelled, too), so I never pay attention to them.


----------



## Adnegveill35 (Nov 4, 2010)

LorraineER said:


> I think it's normal to feel that way. You know that feeling after you've been to the salon and had something you love done to your hair, or when you have on a new outfit, or killer makeup? I think lots of us enjoy the way those things make us feel  ;D   (As long as you don't depend on outside factors to feel good about yourself all the time)  That's why I have such respect for makeup artists and hair stylists because it's their talented hands that help make that happen. The main reason I love makeup is just because it's fun for me and it lets me be creative... but feeling pretty when I wear it doesn't hurt!


 
  	I completely agree! It's not so much about looking 'pretty' for me, it's just plain fun and I enjoy it!


----------



## Dekadencija (Nov 7, 2010)

Sadly, I'm the only one. There's only one (1) person that gets it and I love her dearly for it <3 She always says when I'm justifying myself and others my another splurge : "So what, if they can spend on DVDs, games, shoes, going out, clothes, you can too on two lipsticks to make you this pretty'' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And it's simple as that. I earn my own money (which is no way near being enough 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but hey, what I have, I like to spend on stuff my face loves 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My mom has two lipsticks, an eyeliner and a mascara in her purse and thats all she needs. When she runs out of a product, she goes out and replaces it and still ends up having  2 lipsticks. Sometimes she makes a comment on how nice my makeup looks and then I say: ''You think it's possible to look like this having one blush?'' (she insists that one blush is more than enough) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What I love about all this obsession is helping out my friends (they always come to me when they want to buy new foundation, new hair product, new face moisturizer) and ask my advice. But, they want me to say ''Buy this and that'' but I go on and on and on... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Love writing wish lists, crossing things off when I finally get it, saving money for next order, swaping... Oh, joy!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Nov 7, 2010)

Im lucky in the fact that I have a few friends that like makeup as much as I do. My sister is also into makeup so I pull from a few friends to haul with. I also know a few MUAs and they totally understand. I see this as a creative outlet. I have to admit while I used to always be interested in make up it took removing several moles on my face to get me totally obsessed. Now I see the makeup rather than the moles. My friend Sandra is an MUA/Derm PA and she is my enabler. She's also here on Specktra but mainly as a lurker. ( thats right San I called you out!!! Time to start posting!!!). Strangely enough this is just one of my expensive hobbies. I also like shoes and video gaming. Thank god I have a decent job! I just have to make a decision on which one to indulge a month.


----------



## Aelya (Nov 12, 2010)

Well my friend really don't care, I don't talk make up with them because I know they really don't care so... When I was with my ex, I talk many time lipstick eye shadow. Poor boy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but he listened me and helped me to choose my make up. I don't have friend that are in beauty stuff. I wish I have ...
  	My mother, well she doesn't care too but she always said that I'm crazy to use all my money on that. Well I'm agree with her but I can't help it


----------



## ChynaDoll14 (Nov 12, 2010)

It is crazy that you posted this because I have been thinking about this the past few days. No one except maybe one of my friends who loves Make up herself understands me. To a certain extent not even she does, I would say that since she has been a makeup lover since her teen years, she dismisses it as me being newly obsessed because I started my love a year and a half ago BECAUSE of her. My parents definitely do not understand and talk and talk and talk everytime I buy new makeup. My other friends dont understand what the big deal is about makeup, they see it as a phase. Some people are obsessed with collecting cars, with watching every new movie that comes out, buying new video games or celebrities... I love Make up, what's the big deal? My collection isn't even big but it's growing and I love it.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Nov 12, 2010)

luv'n this subject. I have lots of friends who I know that wear make-up,but I don't think their that much into it as I am lol.  But when I was married my hubby really didn't say too much & I often hid my receipts lol. I don't have nearly as much as some of you ladies here on Specktra, but I do have more than the average person. I do photography sometimes and one of my male friends was over & saw my train case in the bathroom and asked what it was? So I told him my make-up, he looked shocked and said I thought it was some of you photography equipment" I said why would I keep it in the bathroom? And he replied you don't even have that much face! And he didn't even look inside lol. Most of my little cousins think it's cool, my little girl loves it and my younger sis wants to steal it all. But I figure it's my money and if it makes me happy


----------



## dahlingdiva (Nov 23, 2010)

Everyone thinks I'm crazy. And I'm beginning to think I am too. But I guess I like to wear different colors every day. I get bored if I wear the same one all the time.


----------



## LorraineER (Nov 24, 2010)

I don't think anyone is crazy for being really interested in anything creative. Everyone has a hobby or something they love doing just because it makes them happy. If makeup makes you happy, that's great. That's your thing. I have a couple things that make me happy that I like to spend my time (and money) on and although it makes me a little sad that I don't have friends to share them with, I will not put up with people telling me that I put too much money or anything towards these things. People seem to understand that I like sewing more than they understand that I like makeup. I think most people can't see it as nothing more than a means to an end- it's just something you put on in the morning to look better and you don't think about it again. For me, I think about it a lot! I'm really glad I started this thread because everyone's answers are really worth reading. I don't like to hear that people are making you feel bad about it though, because no one has a right to.


----------



## MissPanther (Nov 27, 2010)

I never actually get grief (except from my mom very rarely), about my usage of make up (^_^ My mom herself is an avid make-up user (except she HATES experimentation and only sticks to the natural look), and my boyfriend understands my desire to use my face as a canvas


----------



## XicanaQueen (Nov 28, 2010)

LorraineER said:


> XicanaQueen-It's lonely being the only one among your friends to be into makeup. It would be like that with anything you're into, it's nice to have people to share it with. The makeup trip- is that IMATS?  So exciting!!



 	I went to IMATS this year in Pasadena and it was so much fun! I'm planning on going to The Makeup Show in LA (http://www.themakeupshow.com/makeupshow/LA/index.html)


----------



## LorraineER (Nov 28, 2010)

Lucky you!! That's awesome, have fun!


----------



## myluckypenny (Dec 17, 2010)

My boyfriend appreciates my effort in trying to impress him, but it's pretty hard to be on the same wavelength when he's the type of colorblind where oranges look pink and he's a tad weak in seeing reds/greens... I'm sure his vision of me in colors is like an acid trip.  Either way, he supports it because I get the same look on my face when I see new makeup as he does when there's a new computer gadget out there he wants.  I remember the first time I oogled something excessive in price and he just smiled and said, "You look like me when I see a new computer toy..." - then he surprised me with my coveted makeup goodies to show he understood my newfound obsession. 

  	My family loves that I've learned how to put on makeup decently, and whenever I go to see them w/o any on, they tell me I look tired and I should have made an effort to look good for them.  Go figure.  Without it, I'm a slob to them now.  =P


----------



## heidik (Dec 17, 2010)

Well my husband thinks I have "issues" lol... but doesn't say anything when i'm spending left and right on makeup.... as far as that only my BFF knows, and even though she loves makeup she doesn't get my huge collection that I have... she buys only drugstore brand and that is enough for her.


----------



## XicanaQueen (Dec 18, 2010)

Thank you!!  Let's go hehe
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






LorraineER said:


> Lucky you!! That's awesome, have fun!


----------



## lilkay2nv (Dec 23, 2010)

Aelya said:


> Well my friend really don't care, I don't talk make up with them because I know they really don't care so... When I was with my ex, I talk many time lipstick eye shadow. Poor boy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	yeah same here my friends really dont care either but my mom is always annoyed when i get paid and decide to buy makeup. she doesnt get it. specktra is like my outlet cuz i cant sit at home and be excited and tell my family wat i got, except for my 9 year old sis, she kinda thinks its cool lol. i wish i had makeup obsessed friends too. wen i came home from the vv prerelease party so excited about my goodies, my parents just kinda brushed me off so i was just in my room playing in everything


----------



## Sass (Dec 23, 2010)

Nobody really knows.  I just talk about makeup with you guys and other people online who share the same interest.  My husband is OK with the fact that I love makeup and have lots of it, but he doesn't like when MAC collections come out and I have to have something from a collection (which is not true - I buy what I'm going use).  Other brands put out seasonal collections and he's OK with that, but MAC he hates them for that.  He buys me makeup so he's not against it and makeup makes me happy so he's happy.  What I just explained is twisted right?  But that's the way it is.  Basically, MAC is taking a lot of our money and he doesn't like it...about to put his foot down.  I'm scurrrred.


----------



## 82thumbtacks (Dec 29, 2010)

Unfortunately, my family and friends think that it's a really frivolous hobby and they always give me grief for it.  But like you said in your original post, it's the only thing I spend money on and it really makes me happy.


----------



## LILYisatig3r (Jan 3, 2011)

Ugh yes, I am right there with you. My family and most of my friends are like, "Why do you spend so much on frivolous things??!!" & especially my boyfriend, who says the classic line of, "You don't even need it, why do you buy so much of it?" My mom specifically is just simple foundation, light eyeshadow, and she's good. But for me, I love to throw on vivid colors, I love the porcelain foundation look, and I need moremoremore! Every new collection that MAC comes out with, I feel the need to go and expand my collection by one or two pieces. I always feel like my collection isn't complete. First it's, oh I bought a new foundation and I love it! Then I discover the primer and decide I need that. That's usually how it goes.

  	I have a few friends who are as equally make-up crazy but they're all hair stylists or make-up artists, ha. So I guess I can see why. I'm planning on taking a two-week makeup course and becoming a make-up artist for just special occasions for the people I know to grab that MAC Pro card 

  	But hey, you're not alone at least


----------



## xsuzyqx (Jan 9, 2011)

I mostly don't share about my collection with anyone, I know they wouldn't get it.  I have one friend who's like a sister that I've let see it, and she gets that it's just the perfectionist part of me that has to strive to do the best at whatever I put my hand to, even if that means cosmetics.  My brother automatically associates anything to do with the beauty industry with being superficial, and placing far too much value on appearances instead of what matters.  I honestly, to a degree, took that perspective for a long time, despite my sister being a MAC addict for years.  It wasn't until I really realized that it's a form of self expression with a low "barrier to entry" (anyone can do it and have fun with it!) that I started to appreciate it in other forms.

  	It isn't just about making yourself feel better (or making others feel better), it's about saying "this is who I am, this is what represents me" with one glance, and that's an empowering feeling, to be able to communicate something so personal in such a short span of time.


----------



## Boii-Violet-87 (Jan 9, 2011)

My family and friends think its awesome!!! Some members of my family wear makeup but im the only alternative gal in my family which is a shame ...oh well...but they love the fact that im experimental and love to try different things with my hair, makeup and dress sense too since ive just recently got back into my dressmaking, which i love to do and now that i have clear skin after having cystic acne for 12 years, i can pretty much wear any sort of makeup i like now


----------



## ChynaDoll14 (Jan 13, 2011)

xsuzyqx said:


> I mostly don't share about my collection with anyone, I know they wouldn't get it.  I have one friend who's like a sister that I've let see it, and she gets that it's just the perfectionist part of me that has to strive to do the best at whatever I put my hand to, even if that means cosmetics.  My brother automatically associates anything to do with the beauty industry with being superficial, and placing far too much value on appearances instead of what matters.  I honestly, to a degree, took that perspective for a long time, despite my sister being a MAC addict for years.  It wasn't until I really realized that it's a form of self expression with a low "barrier to entry" (anyone can do it and have fun with it!) that I started to appreciate it in other forms.
> 
> It isn't just about making yourself feel better (or making others feel better), it's about saying "this is who I am, this is what represents me" with one glance, and that's an empowering feeling, to be able to communicate something so personal in such a short span of time.


 
	 I understand what you mean! My collection is small and not nearly as big as the ones alot of the girls here on Specktra have BUT its mine. I sometimes find myself feelig guilty when I buy something new, sort of feeling like everyone's just shaking their head at me. I often hear the "You dont need it or why do you have to go buy something just because its new etc. I dont share anything related to Makeup with anyone, maybe just one friend and sometimes not even her because she has been wearing Makeup since she was 16 and got me into using it on a regular  basis BUT I feel like she thinks she knows everything and at times because of me constantly researching, youtubing etc I end up knowing more of what I'm saying. I do find that Make Up is something thats about self expression, your face and body  areyour canvas! Anyone can learn how to do it, thats why I love it. because for a while i didnt feel I was good at anything, especially not artistic.


----------



## Smf16 (Jan 13, 2011)

Well like most have stated, my friends and family definitely don't get it either! And sometimes I don't myself! lol Specifically, when I start feeling guilty about my huge stash and still wanting to buy more...but all I know is it makes me happy! And really I think that is all that matters..everyone has something they like to do and mine just happens to be makeup. Life is too short, so why bother worrying about other peoples opinions not doing what we love....just because someone else might not get it. I love Specktra because I feel "at home" here because I don't feel alone in my obsession. I can talk about as much makeup as I want and nobody will look at me with a crazy eye.....


----------



## thiscarmen (Jan 20, 2011)

My family definitely doesn't really understand.  My mom used to wear makeup when she was younger, but doesn't really anymore.
  	However, I have a few friends who are into makeup like I am, so we definitely have good times.  Most of my friends, though, are interested, but not to the extent that I am HAHA.

  	That's why I love specktra.  I can relate to a LOT of people here LOL.


----------



## Cydonian (Jan 21, 2011)

My family is pretty supportive -- my husband especially. He reads my blog anytime I post something new and always offers constructive criticism or an opinion if I ask. He makes small jokes about my collection occasionally but also knows that I sell off things I don't use anymore quite regularly, and won't buy something if it's like anything else I have.

  	My parents are also supportive, my mom will sometimes comment on what I buy but considering my parents own like 2,000 movies, they can't really talk. She also reads my blog daily and always comments 

  	The only negative feedback I get is from my sister in law... but I have other issues with her. I've had my blog for over a year and she's never once commented on anything, but she comments on her other friends' websites, etc. It's really annoying.


----------



## smoohead (Jan 25, 2011)

*sigh* My parents think I'm insane. I get grief for spending too much money on this stuff. Doesn't help that my mom barely wears makeup and my sister is a total tomboy!


----------



## Santana85 (Jan 25, 2011)

All of my friends and family have actually embraced my little makeup obsession. They always talk about me because when I was younger I hated wearing makeup. So they crack their little jokes..lol. They all know that its not just about building a big collection and just buying makeup, its an art for me. They also know that when I do buy, I make sure that all of my priorities are taken care of first. Its good to have a nice support system 

  	-Santana


----------



## ra143 (Jan 26, 2011)

This is such a great topic!!!!! I have a passion for anything that has to do with beauty, comestics, make up, supplements, etc/. I spend a lot on make up and skin care products, and I love experimenting and reading up on anything that has to do with these topics.
  	My mother thinks I am crazy, and constantly bugs me and tries to control my make up spending.I dont think she understands it, nor does she appreciate it. To her it's more of a disorder.My boyfriend tries to be reasonable, he doesnt get why I have to spent so much and go gaga over the newest Mac collections, or why I need different shades of blushes, or why I need to try different mascaras. My friends are not into make up. Very few like it, I even have MUA friends that are not as interested ti beauty and make up as_ I am._

_I feel weird sometimes, I feel people get annoyed when I start talking about make-up, and I get annoyed when I get no response while rambling and raving about whatevernew make up or beauty item I have got._


----------



## Ray Blaze (Feb 2, 2011)

My parents didnt notice until i started buying MAC online..... they were kinda perplexed as to why i had 4-5 boxes arriving from MAC every month hehe, then they saw me get ready to go out with my mates one time and the suitcases came out! they got a bit angry told me i should save the money but my mums come round to the idea now im enrolled for college to do Make Up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she also gets me to do hers now when ever she has interviews ^^

  	as for my friends none of them are obsessed with Make Up and to a point they've stopped buying it as whenever we go anywhere i do their Make Up with mine!  its nice to know others are having the same issues i thought my parents were nuts for being so bothered by it!


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Feb 2, 2011)

Luckily my sister shares the same obsession as i do  I would probably say im an addict altho if i dont have the money for it i wont buy anything, but i usully put a little bit aside from my check for things that i really want, My bf doesnt mine since his obsession is shoes lol. And as for the parents, im sure my dad knows how much i love to spend money but doesnt say anything since its my money.


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 2, 2011)

Quote:


LorraineER said:


> Hey all-
> 
> I was wondering, for those of you who are really into makeup and who own or are busy building up large collections...how do your family and your friends feel about it?  Do you ever get grief for spending "too much money" on it, or does anyone you know not understand why you're so into it?
> Are your friends all into makeup and beauty as well or are you the only one?
> ...


  	Nope nobody comes close to getting any of it not even my 22 yr old daughter. Yup, I'm the only one. My family quietly thinks I'm nuts, they just don't say it out loud. My husband certainly does not get it. He thinks if you have a couple basics then you're good to go. My ex-daughter-in-law was very much into it and so we talked makeup all the time.  She was into different brands and I converted her over to MAC and then she converted some of her friends.  DAMN I miss her.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Feb 5, 2011)

My family doesn't understand why I need all this makeup when I barely wear anything when going out. And my mom gets even more pissed each time I buy something. haha

  	But like people collecting coins, we collect makeup, except makeup does expire. I don't have a very big collection, like some of you ladies have stashes and stashes, but imagine how they'd feel if I did!

  	So far, I've only found one friend, a classmate from my english class last semester, who I could relate to exactly about makeup! She buys a lot of makeup as well, so she's actually the first person I don't feel ashamed of talking about makeup with!


----------



## shadowaddict (Feb 6, 2011)

ra143--you nailed it. That's exactly what my husband thinks, that I have a disorder. At 48 this is something that makes me feel good about myself. I can at least play with different colors and feel a bit creative and more confidant and it makes me feel somewhat younger. So I really don't care what anyone around me thinks. But it would be nice to have someone around again to share my addiction with. Again I sure do miss my ex-daughter-in-law. She is a walking, talking, life size Barbie. She really does look like Barbie, long blonde hair the same color as Barbie, makeup is nothing but perfection, she's got a super hot body and she is so sweet. Her downside is she has low self esteem, she doesn't think she's pretty. Her dad was horrible to her growing up calling her names like ugly fat bitch and such. Believe me that couldn't be futher from the truth. It's sad that she feels so bad about herself.

  	Seriously no one knows how much I really have. My daughter knows I buy a lot but she doesn't pay a whole lot of attention. I've been able to get her into the MAC store just a few times and she's 22, pretty much offered to buy her whatever. She got a blue eye liner one time and then another she wanted a red lipstick and so she picked out Russian Red. She rarely wears makeup. I know she has her eye on a guy when she decides to wear her contacts and put a little makeup on I bought her a traincase, not a giant one and some e/s palettes and lots of stuff anyway but it doesn't get love. She'll wear MUFE duo matte, a bit of line and sometimes mascara and to her that's dressing up. I did at least get her to let me have a MAC ma do her makeup for her senior prom and she looked gorgeous. She liked it but I guess not enough to even come close to doing any of it on her own.


----------



## Romina1 (Feb 7, 2011)

Unfortunately I don't have any friends to share my love for cosmetics. Neither my mom who is just to the basic products and doesn't understand why I have to spend that much and why do I need 3-4 different pink lipsticks although I rarely wear pink. My collction is by no means big like others' that I ve seen here, but I love it and keep it growing. My boyfriend cannot understand either but he doesn't care much. The poor thing is my young brother, we live together, he is the first to see my hauls and I talk to him and analyze and describes what each product does
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 He pays me back talking about football and video games...


----------



## JennsJewelz (Feb 7, 2011)

My family is sort of on the fence - they are grateful that I can help them and they think that I have some "talent", but they can't understand the need for so many different products and spending so much money (although I budget everything very carefully, and I collect as gradually as possible). My boyfriend is a little more understanding - he knows it's an artistic outlet for me and understands that it is important to me, but the size of my collection (which is small, for Specktra standards!! ) overwhelms him and he often wishes I wouldn't wear makeup at all, although he likes everything that I do.

  	My girlfriends are the ones who really have an appreciation for my love of makeup - while there are very few of them who are as interested as I am or who collect as much as I do, they love to come over for makeovers, to ask for product/colour recommendations or to go on MAC or Sephora shopping trips together. I'm very lucky in that I've never had anyone be very negative about it or be rude, but there are definitely some people who think I'm a little crazy sometimes!!


----------



## ittybittylizzy (Feb 14, 2011)

This is a great thread  and fun to read. My hubby doesnt think much of it, but of course doesnt understand completely why I need soooo much make-up. Honestly he is right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The one I worry about is my daughter. I dont want her to think she needs all this make-up and not to mention, pricey make-up at that. Thats part of being a female right? We NEED pretty things . Shopping for new things is fun.


----------



## crisymua (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi all. If I am not mistaken I am the only one in my family obsessed (thats what they call it) with make-up. For me its more than just make-up, its a passion and way for me to express myself. Definitely a way to expressive creativity. My friends are totally supportive. They are my biggest fans, letting me practice and build my skills on their faces. Always encouraging me to take my skills to the next level, make it more than a hobby, a career. My fiance is another story. LOL. He hates when I buy new things. I say nothing to him when he buys what he wants. I have to hide my packages because he makes me feel so quilty.  I am working on him. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its refreshing to know that there are other like-minded people.


----------



## Marissa56 (Feb 22, 2011)

Well, i guess im the only one out of all my family & friends that love Make-up. My friends are amazed at how much makeup i have and definitely dont understand why i have so many blushes,  lipsticks...brushes, etc, but they do love the fact that i did go to make-up school and they ask me if i can do their make-up. My family on the other hand dont understand why i spend so much money on make- up.


----------



## whatzoedid (Feb 24, 2011)

I have no friends, who sadly, aren't as obsessed with make-up as I am. Luckily my family understand my need to spend as much as I do on MAC, my boyfriend doesn't understand so much why its so expensive! I can't wait to start my course this September (I'm going to be training to become a Make-Up Artist) to meet some more people like me!


----------



## hue22 (Feb 26, 2011)

My friends say stuff like "OMG are you someone with an entire desk of makeup *makes 3 feet wide air-desk*?!" So I can't really rave about a product with them. =/ My parents don't understand but they laugh it off. My fiance listens to my makeup buying journey and because that's sometimes all I'd talk about, he's picked up makeup terminology and will willingly walk with me into MAC and help pick out an eyeshadow or lipstick. I think his mentality is "If you can't beat 'em, join 'em!" when it comes to my obsession haha But to balance things, I actively follow sports like hockey and football.


----------



## sereagoso (Mar 8, 2011)

I too am pretty much the only one out of my friends and family that loves makeup as much as I do. I have no friends to obsess about makeup with! My family doesn't understand why I spend so much money on makeup and my boyfriend doesn't either. They think I'm crazy! I just look at it as a hobby and a way to express myself creatively  Plus I love the feeling I get when friends & family ask to have their makeup done and they walk away loving it


----------



## Suzich (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, at first, I did look on it as a hobby, but in last 5 months it become to me a more than just a hobby - an art, and maybe an asside job! I`ve been doing make up for photo sessions on models.
  	It is so inspirative and challenging, I can create so many different looks, on many different faces, depends on what vision I have, and it comes to me when I see one girl`s face - she reminds me for instance on some actress or on other famous person, or sth similar. My boyfriend is a photographer so he understands how important make up is for what we are doing, and for me, but of course he doesn` t really understand my raves about some specific brands and products, why is this certain brush so special or why is some palette a must have . And I`m totally obsessed with brushes, but I guess this is fetish that I have since my early childhood LOL, because I adored to paint and loved all those fluffy brushes.

  	My mum has been a make up addict from her teenage, she was eyeliner addict especially , since in late 60-ies and early 70-ies liner was the most important part of one girl`s make up. She taught me even how to use it .

  	As concerns my friends - it depends, with some of them I can have conversation about make up, one of my girlfriends is even a MAC addict, but many of them don`t have a clue about quality make up and drug store products as Max Factor and Nivea are top of the pops for them, they even haven`t never heard for MAC, Too faced, Stila or Benefit. But, since they all know now for my little art, they often ask me to do their make up, and there`s nothing better in this world than to see their "improved ",  happy and smiled faces, because "this is actually pretty good!!! wow, it`s a new meeee!!and you`re good at it!" , priceless!!!


----------



## danyasi (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello! This is my first post on the forum  And I am glad there is a thread about this! My makeup addiction started back in 2009, thanks to YouTube and back then I wasn't too involved with it, I did like makeup but not as much as I do now. At the beggining my family thought I was going through a phase, but they were all wrong lol. I've been building up my collection and my family don't seem to get why I like collecting makeup, specially my mother, she always gives me a hard time telling me I shouldn't spend that much money on makeup or that I should even wear that much makeup because it's going to be bad for my skin, etc. With the time I learned to ignore those comments from her and the rest of my family. 
  	I don't think there's going to be anyone who is going to understant why I am so into makeup, because no one around me is into this...but well thanks God for communities like this one where everyone understands us.


----------



## SweetMom528 (Mar 22, 2011)

I dont have a huge collection but it is enough to make my hubby say I am crazy and I have TOO MUCH! lol but yet when I dont wear makeup and stay home, he will make comments. Men, cant make them happy 110% lol


----------



## thatssojessy (Mar 23, 2011)

My mother thinks its crazy and she acknowledges that she will never understand my obsession, but she thinks it's cool when I come up with new looks. My friends think that it's pretty cool and I have one friend that understands makeup collecting lol. Now mind you, my collection isn't stupid big, but it's funny when family are like "Don't you have enough", I just look at them like they have 2 heads.


----------



## jessbullock (Apr 2, 2011)

I feel for you gals.  My mum is a natural beauty, so she never understood why I wore 'so much' makeup or kept adding to my collection.  She has just started to wear makeup, so it's nice when she asks me for my opinion on certain products.  I was super flattered when my sister in law asked me to do her makeup for her wedding (she looked sooo beautiful, but I did have a great canvas to work with).  She caught the makeup bug and did quite a bit of shopping to beat her pregnancy blahs.  She's got a collection now that I'm jealous of and we swap stuff.  It's pretty cool that we can get girly and squal over things like little girls 
  	My hubby comes from an artistic family, so I really lucked out.  He is very understanding of why certain brushes are so 'awesome' or why I have to rave about the pigmentation in an eyeshadow.
  	I love that this forum is here for all the great info, too!  I've only been on a little while and there's sooo many threads I need to read through!

  	Jess


----------



## shadowaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Quote:


jessbullock said:


> I feel for you gals.  My mum is a natural beauty, so she never understood why I wore 'so much' makeup or kept adding to my collection.  She has just started to wear makeup, so it's nice when she asks me for my opinion on certain products.  I was super flattered when my sister in law asked me to do her makeup for her wedding (she looked sooo beautiful, but I did have a great canvas to work with).  She caught the makeup bug and did quite a bit of shopping to beat her pregnancy blahs.  She's got a collection now that I'm jealous of and we swap stuff.  It's pretty cool that we can get girly and squal over things like little girls
> *My hubby comes from an artistic family, so I really lucked out.  *He is very understanding of why certain brushes are so 'awesome' or why I have to rave about the pigmentation in an eyeshadow.
> I love that this forum is here for all the great info, too!  I've only been on a little while and there's sooo many threads I need to read through!
> 
> Jess


 
  	Yes you did luck out as my hubby is an engineer and comes from a family of engineers and accountants. He so does not get it and it makes it worse that his mother and sister do not do anything to enhance their looks, no makeup or color their hair, which is just there no real style to it. I told him long ago I love my makeup and if you think I'm shallow or vain, oh well I sure caught your eye didn't I?  His mother and sister are very nice people but he better not ever expect me to become a plain jane. And now going on 24 yrs of marriage he wonders why I spend more on my looks than I used to. I tell him as I get older it just costs more for my upkeep. I have to buy more skincare products and get my hair colored more often and so on.


----------



## mayflower (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm so happy I finally signed up here and can talk to like-minded people!
  	My mom and mother-in-law are both into "basic" makeup. They don't quite understand why I'd like to have different powders for different finishes or more than one colour of blush. I guess they just found what they liked and what worked for them and basically stopped looking from there  They're also more into high-end brands, so I get to try some stuff from time to time which I would've never gotten for myself (anytime my mom visits, I steal her chanel blush).
  	My fiancé is really supportive, thank god. We're in a bit of a rough patch right now, trying to save up to move, but he still listens patiently when I explain to him what things I want and what they'd be good for, and why my purchases totally make sense even when it gets a little more than I intended  He loves to watch me put on my make-up and lets me put some on him occasionally.

  	I just love that I can be the one learning something here and not explaining it to everyone!


----------



## kRiola (Apr 4, 2011)

I totally understand you. my name is Aracy by the way. no-one understands why i like makeup so much, it's frustrating. But i'm happy to see that there are other people like me, here and in youtube.

  	take care


----------



## ra143 (Jun 7, 2011)

so I see most of us have to struggle with our mothers. My mom hates it whenever I mention make-up. She gets mad If she sees me with a new nail colour or with a new make-up look.To her this is a complete waste of money and time. Not only she does not understand it but she resents me for it. I actually have to carefully pack my babies and hide them, I am afraid of she gets mad at one point she will throw them out or damage them, God forbid!!!  Sh has even threatend to kick me out a few times if I dont stop "this madness". I dont have an insane collection, I tried to resort to swapping and really realy hide items when I buy. I want to start doing makeup on the side, perhaps if I turn it into a sort of a income I will b able to justify the "obsession".


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 15, 2011)

My parents aren't mad at me for loving makeup, but it's obvious that they don't understand why I like it so much. It's become sort of a family joke (in a loving way), which I find hilarious. Yet when I point out what they collect, they get all defensive and angry  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gotta love family


----------



## zewzeq (Jun 16, 2011)

I've been a makeup lover since i was 13 but I never spent insane money on it until a few years ago. (I'm now 32) My mom likes makeup but only has a few stuff she uses regularly. She doesn't understand why i have so many blushes, eyeshadows etc. I work with my aunt and she says i'm crazy everytime a package full of makeup arrives at my office. My husband doesn't say much but is quite unhappy as i can't save any money. I spend all the remaining money from my paycheck on makeup. But, i don't care, makeup makes me happy. We earn money to spend it afterall.


----------



## mercurysmile (Jun 16, 2011)

I recently started getting into makeup so I have a very modest collection. My friends and family don't understand my sudden interest since my style very  casual and quite low maintenance. I stumbled across a youtube video and saw how my appearance could benefit with just a little effort. 

  	Even though they don't understand they aren't against it in anyway. They were nice enough to put up with my rants about the price of cosmetics considering their ingredients. My bf who tolerates it the most was pretty receptive. He doesn't understand a lot of the hype, price, and colors. He was nice enough to get me the urban decay naked palette because even though I don't generally talk about makeup to him he knew I've been wanting one for a very long time. I partly think he's okay with it because it doesn't have any purple or blue, for some reason when he talks about "people who look crazy with makeup on" he always says purple eyeshadow or mentions Mimi from The Drew Carey Show. So I make it a point to ask him if I look crazy if I do a more intense look, he always says I look great (even when I incorporate purple on my eyes!). He also said I could have way worse vices then makeup since it's way cheaper then his electronics and gadgets addiction.


----------



## missah (Jun 18, 2011)

I've just started to become a makeup addict and just bought a whole heap of makeup [over a thousand dollars worth] with money I've been saving up from the past three years from chinese new years and I haven't received it yet but when I do, my room will be cluttered! My friends say I'm crazy for wanting so much makeup, they lecture me about it "why are you spending so much on useless things? Stop wasting your money!" it was the same way when I bought my first haul of nail polish [i now have 60 bottles after a year] . I don't have anyone to talk to about this sort of stuff aside from friends I've made on makeup blogs. My dad is constantly lecturing me about my spending on makeup and nail polish and my mum lectures abit but she's always borrowing my nail polish so she can't say too much. I'm abit worried about when my makeup finally arrives and they ask me whats inside that giant box! my mum does just the basic makeup, she doesn't love it, she thinks its a necessity to look good.

  	I really love makeup and that I can use my face as a canvas. All my life, I've had some kinda creative outlet, painting, writing, drawing, knitting, folding origami [im still pretty good, intermediate level=D] and since I've started my final years of highschool, my subjects have been less and less creative and more theoretical. So I guess my creative side was so suppressed, it exploded and I fell in love with all the beautiful nail polishes and the gorgeous colours and how hands can be transformed and look so pretty! Naturally, whats next to follow is makeup! my friend on MUA got me into it! I was asking her to send me some nail polish from the US and then i fell in love with makeup! I cant rmemeber exactly how it happened though but I love colours. I always have. I'm into photography too and I've just started that but I think my passion for makeup will always continue!

  	Luckily, I can vent to my bf about my obsession. He'll complain abit but he'll listen to me. He doesn't really understand my addiction to makeup because he says what I look like naturall is best and makeup could change my appearance heaps and I suppose in a way it does. It enhances and changed but I still love using all these colours. It makes me happy and i feel beautiful so he tolerates it. But he enables my nail polish addiction! He loves finding new colours for me to wear and thinking of crazy designs and wacky nail polish combos. My favourite nail polish was chosen by him!

  	But the thing is, my friends who are always complaining about me wasting my money etc on nail polish and makeup, they're always asking me to do their nails etc! its quite annoying because they are being hyprocritical about it. one moment, they say its such a waste of money, im an idiot to spend so much then they ask to use my nail polish and raid my stash! Its like its fine for me to buy it so they dont have to and they can just use mine. Sorry if thats mean but I just dont like it. itll be fine if they supported me but they don't.


----------



## kimbunney (Jun 19, 2011)

Well my mother is the only person who knows how bad my addiction is. My family knows I love it but they don't know how much I have. lol My mom is okay with it but she says I don't need makeup that I'm naturally beautiful ughhhh I'm like thats not why I wear it tho. Plus your my mom lol that means your bias. When she starts saying I don't need certain items I compare it to her book collection. I say you spend time reading and collecting your books that makes you happy right mom. So I spend my time applying and buying new and exciting makeup because it makes me happy. She understands a little better than. Everyone has different hobbies mines just happens to be makeup! 

  	They guys (I work with all men) at work know about my addiction lol I'm always asking them opinions on colors and stuff. They totally "support" it lol I think they understand its a hobby more than my mom who sees it as wasting money on things I'll never use all up.


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 19, 2011)

I rarely talk to people IRL on a day-to-day basis so they don't know, haha. Maybe one guy "friend" knows but he doesn't say anything. Sarah knows, but she likes makeup too so she doesn't say anything bad about it. My parents know I like makeup. They don't care. They do sometimes go "wtf" at the price of Sephora brand items and whatnot, but as long as it's my money (or a birthday/Christmas present), they don't care how I spend it. 

*@missah* I don't understand why your friends would be complaining about how you spend your money. It's _*your*_ money, not theirs.


----------



## missah (Jun 20, 2011)

I have no idea either... but she loves complaining about how I spend my money. I suppose she wishes she could spend her money freely like I do? I don't know. its really frustrating. my other friends just climb on board and start complaining as well. I guess its also because I'd rather spend on makeup than on little movie gatherings?


----------



## jaylilee (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm very new to this and am now totally obsessed. My fiance, who has never had to deal with me being overly "girly" (his terms, not mine) and putting on makeup every day, now is perplexed and rolling his eyes. he thinks i'm insane for spending so much money, but he'll suffer it silently when I drag him along to buy something lol so I guess he doesn't mind it much, else I KNOW he'd complain.

  	I have one friend who's just as obsessed, and two others who like make up but it's not their life. it's fun to paint on everyone else's faces lol.


----------



## BeautyByRivera (Jun 20, 2011)

My husband would laugh at me when I would watch makeup tutorials, which I hated. And anytime I buy makeup, he rolls his eyes and thinks I have enough. He doesn't understand that I'm a makeup artist and always need new things!


----------



## MissTsa23 (Jun 27, 2011)

My parents don't really mind. My mom finds my "obsession" with makeup interesting. She supports me. haha and my boyfriend is a shoe fiend, so he can't say anything.  As for my friends, they think my collection is "crazy" and "awesome" mostly because they want me to do their makeup for them. lol

  	Mostly, people think I have way too much makeup... but for me.... it's not enough!! I want more  I'm sure I'm not the only one that feels that way. hehe


----------



## Kawaiiamaiai (Jun 29, 2011)

My family thinks I have way too much make up, so whenever I come home with something new I tend to hide it. It's sad that a 24 year old woman has to sneak bags in to make sure she's isn't ridiculed by her family. I pay my bills and go to work. I think I should be able to spend what money I have left over on what I want. It's not bad, just more of an annoyance really. Especially if the makeup is given to me (I'm an EL MUA)... they still think I've lost my mind for actually bringing it home even though it was free.


----------



## gleamingbeauty (Jun 30, 2011)

My friends are shocked when they see my collection and my mom thinks its ridiculous. I just can't help it, I love makeup!


----------



## madeinbrklyn (Jun 30, 2011)

my mom loves makeup, just not as much as i do lol! she doesn't understand why i HAVE to have so much makeup. she tells me i waste too much of my money on it, which i disagree because i don't buy that much makeup...i only buy it when i have leftover money to buy it.....or unless it's something i really need in my life lol. my friend's also don't understand...one of my close friends actually got into makeup because of me. and only one other friend actually loves makeup, but isn't obsessed. my family...again thinks im crazy for buying too much lol but they also say i should be a makeup artist (even though that isn't the reason i buy all of it). my boyfriend....lol he thinks i'm too addicted and that i rehab, but yet he still buys me makeup. he complains sometimes but he's usually okay about it because he doesn't want me to get started with his shoe and hat collection -_______- lol


----------



## jennifa (Jul 2, 2011)

Everybody that knows me (friends/family/boyfriend) thinks I have wayyyyy to much makeup.  The only person who understands me is my BFF, but then again she is also a makeup junkie.  And I will admit, it is a very large stash (well, not as big as some Youtube guru's, but whose is?).  I have  spent thousands of dollars on makeup since really getting into it around 6 years ago.  But it's an addiction, and a fun one too   So as long as I am not in debt I think I can get a few things here and there, once in a while.  Everybody has a hobby, right?


----------



## manderz86 (Jul 4, 2011)

I know my friends think it's excessive, but they understand it's what I love & they're always coming over to get their makeup done anyway. I paint for a living so I they just see it as an extension of my art. Oddly enough my husband understands _because_ he's an avid gamer, so we agree that we both get to spend money on our hobbies, as long as it's within reason & all our expenses are met of course. The only person who gives me a hard time about it is my mother - to her it's just plain greed & she doesn't understand why a person would need so much of one thing. It's funny though, whenever I visit her she has herself a free shopping spree in my makeup bag! (I always pack the things I don't really like when I'm going to hers hehe)

  	BTW anyone else turned people down on offers to go to town etc because you were expecting a package in the mail? I've done this a couple times so it doesn't get returned as our post office is far away. I'm always vague about it when they ask if it's important because that's when they're either going to think I'm crazy or feel offended that I've chosen makeup over them LOL!


----------



## milika (Jul 6, 2011)

in my case my mom doesn't wear makeup and my friends only buy the necessary. My parents think that i dont need anymore makeup but after i convince them they buy me what i want  my bf smiles when i talk about makeup but he understands that I'm crazy about it, never gets mad about the money i spent and always tries to buy me more because he knows im super happy with new makeup


----------



## Amber Dawn (Jul 17, 2011)

My boyfriend has his own, more expensive hobbies. My mom, I don't know if she understands it, but she thinks anything that makes me happy is just fine. And my sister, she's the esthetician, but I think I own more makeup than her! But she loves talking about it with me.


----------



## sgr2008 (Aug 18, 2011)

My boyfriend, friends and family do not understand me at all, but are happy when I give them a few things !!!
  	They say "more makeup ??? again ??? " they are also surprised how I arrange it in my drawers and boxes, I am not very organized usually, only organized with my makeup items  I spend at least 30mn a day in forums/online purchasing, and that is not very well accepted by them, it is a bit like a drug, I need it )))
  	But I spend much much more than 30mn cooking, etc for them so they just shut up


----------



## Nicala (Aug 18, 2011)

My mom understands my habit. My brother.. ehhh not too much but he doesn't really complain. My boyfriend gets me, thankfully. We have a trade off, he gets to talk about sports, and I get to talk about make up, so it works!


----------



## laceysmiles84 (Aug 21, 2011)

My parents know about it; they both think I am spending way too much. I spend my own money, and it's a hobby. I enjoy makeup. My mom always asks me about makeup, so I guess my "addiction" does help! I have a few friends that know about it, but they are not obsessed as I am.  I have a coworker who knows about my blog and YouTube channel, and she was SO excited about it (which was nice!).


----------



## Haven (Aug 21, 2011)

DH thinks that my collection is getting too big, and he thinks that I have enough makeup to last the rest of my life.  He does admit, however, that he is happy that my addiction is to $14 MAC shadows & such and not too something really expensive like 2k Louis Vuitton & Chanel bags.

  	I have a friend who just admitted to me that she is over 30k in debt b/c of her designer purse addiction.


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 21, 2011)

They think im crazy so i tend to keep it to myself a bit and just sneak it into my case.... they tell me my collection is out of control but im the first one they come to when they want their makeup done or colour advice.

  	Fella calls me a mac addict or miss mac and always comments when im online looking and says 'what are you buying now' or 'thats odd.. back on the mac site' so when i get a big haul i will mention it but if i get just the odd thing i slip into my case unnoticed. He is used to me talking makeup constantly tho and used to me constantly playing around with it.

  	Friends eyes just pop open when they see my traincase and tell me its awesome but they wouldnt know what to do with half of it or waste their money...


----------



## mindolyn03 (Sep 26, 2011)

I have one friend who loves makeup, but I don't think her collection is as big as mine is. My husband doesn't really care, because he figures if he doesn't bother me about my makeup I won't bother him about his video games, lol. I have a few friends who don't get it. One really seems to pick on me about it. She even asked me how I justified spending so much money on makeup. Of course this was after she and her husband spent thousands of dollars on IVF to have kids.


----------



## missah (Sep 26, 2011)

mindolyn03 said:


> I have one friend who loves makeup, but I don't think her collection is as big as mine is. My husband doesn't really care, because he figures if he doesn't bother me about my makeup I won't bother him about his video games, lol. I have a few friends who don't get it. One really seems to pick on me about it. *She even asked me how I justified spending so much money on makeup. Of course this was after she and her husband spent thousands of dollars on IVF to have kids.*


 
  	I dont mean any offence but I do not think that buying makeup can be equated to having kids. There is nothing that can be compared to having kids other than surgery for life-threatening issues or for your health.
  	I dont agree with you that you can say that she didn't agree with your spending on makeup when before she just spent money on IVF to have kids.
  	its not very nice to ridicule someone for having kids in any way or compare such material things such as makeup to spending on having kids.


----------



## jennifa (Sep 27, 2011)

My mom heartily disapproves... she grew up in Communist China, lol....


----------



## KellyQ (Sep 28, 2011)

in my family , me and my sister who do makeups, but not a heavy makeup when going out for regular days. During   wedding and party time have a different makeup looks


----------



## sofiamichelle (Sep 28, 2011)

Me and my sister both are into make up but I am more than she is. She tends to stick to only smokey eyes (that's her signature look) and I like to venture out and use a variety of colors. My collection is also probably at least 2x bigger than hers...heehee what can I say? I'm an addict.
  	My friends aren't really all that into makeup some are and some aren't.
  	My boyfriend is supportive and he understands how it can be an art. He tells me "I like when you do your make up different because you always look pretty but in different ways which makes me always want to look at you".
  	My extended family tend to tease my sister and I always asking "why do you guys always look like you're going to go out" and I respond "because we like to look nice". Not that you can' t look nice without make up but you guys know how it is, looking nice is one thing, feeling nice is another. and putting effort into looking nicer makes you feel nice


----------



## litelity (Sep 29, 2011)

Yay for all of us who have understanding hubbies! ;D 
  	My hubby is fully supportive about it. Maybe because I always made sure too I only bought what I really really really like after weeks of research and with the lowest price possible (maybe in that way I'm not really an addict? )
  	I don't divulge the spending details to my family, so they just notice that I went from no-make up girl, to someone who just always have colors in my face 
  	And they are very supportive about it! My mother in law even made it a case to make sure I do have my time to wear all the make up before us all going out together lol
  	so, Lucky me!


----------



## BadLeslie (Oct 10, 2011)

It's only been a year since the makeup thing has turned into an obsession but I've already filled up an entire drawer in my Ikea Malm dresser. My family and my boyfriend are somewhat understanding...they know it's something I enjoy and that truly makes me happy. But I hear from my sister and mother mostly that I should reaaaally NOT be spending as much money on makeup as I do. This couldn't be more true. Early on, I wanted to get my hands on anything and everything I could; quantity over quality I would say. So now I'm saddled with way too many random lipsticks and glosses I got during CVS clearances and the like that I barely every use. I feel terrible about throwing them away because I did spend good money on those things, but I also wish I had more room for things I've discovered I really like, like MAC lipsticks and Buxom lipglosses. As much stuff as I have, the only things I really wear on a day to day basis are foundation, powder, blush, mascara, and lipstick/gloss. I think I have like 16 foundations at this point and I know that stuff goes bad! So yeah, I think I need to stop or slow down but it's hard when there are so many products coming out everyday. It really is an addiction.


----------



## ivcika (Oct 10, 2011)

Everyone think that I spend to much money because I have like 20 mascaras and a lot of other stuffs but I love everything and I buy more


----------



## alyxo (Oct 12, 2011)

Well, I don't purchase make-up because I want to have a huge make-up collection. I buy make-up because I love beauty, I love wearing it, I enjoy playing with it. It's a form of art to me and I love art. My friends and family always tell me that I'm obsessed and spend too much money on it, they always laugh at me. Sometimes, I'm forced to hide my MAC purchases from my mom, lol. She's always on my ass about it. My friends do enjoy it because they always use my make-up and ask me to do make-up on them. Some of my friends are obsessed with beauty like me and some are starting to become obsessed with it just because they try the products I have and become loyal to them. I do agree that at times, I tend to spend too much but I honestly can't help it at times, hahaha.


----------



## NATlar (Nov 7, 2011)

Everyone that does know me think i have way too much make up but they don't go down the whole you should stop buying this and that road. I just love to purchase make up
  	and enjoy creating different looks as it makes me feel good about myself. I do think to myself sometimes maybe i should cool down on buying make up as i spend
  	far too much money on it but i don't seem to stop haha.


----------



## sherm (Nov 8, 2011)

My mother is very anti-beauty product and I have gotten more makeup-addicted over the last year. She's coming to visit this month and I am sort of dreading her comments about it and my spending habits. It was bad enough when I started using soaps and shower gels other than Dove!

  	Fortunately my partner is quite supportive—he does poke at me a bit for liking to buy new things but I do my best to manage my spending wisely and I contribute to rent and savings so I do pretty well on my limited paychecks. My coworkers and friends are enablers sometimes which makes it hard! Most of my closest friends are very beauty-savvy and it's nice to be able to chat product with them unlike a couple years ago. I'm still a little nooblet compared to them so I love learning from our chats.


----------



## nukacola (Nov 25, 2011)

As sad as it sounds, my only real friend is my boyfriend, as I've not really had the greatest experience with school and have only just got myself back into education. Having fairly recently discovered the joys of high end makeup like MAC and NARS, I do spend quite a lot on makeup but in all honesty, I probably spend less on the high end stuff than I did on lower end stuff searching for something of good quality. It pays for itself in my eyes - it makes me feel good about myself, allows me to be creative every day and the quality is so much better than the cheap rubbish I used to buy! Don't get me wrong, there's still drugstore items I love (hello Sleek and Barry M) but it's so hit and miss.

  	The people I've met at college so far either don't wear makeup or wear minimal makeup and I really don't think they'd be the type to be beauty obsessed like me! My boyfriend is pretty understanding, but I still don't think he completely understands the whole makeup thing. He doesn't mind though lol. He always buys me things when we go to the MAC counter which is really sweet. My mum doesn't really mind as I buy out of my own money, and she's spent god knows how much on makeup for me for Christmas this year. But still, she doesn't really understand why I need SO much! She uses makeup herself but tends to only wear minimal makeup, and not on many occasions. She doesn't need it anyway


----------



## Thia Winter (Dec 24, 2011)

While I don't think my husband understands, he certainly doesn't complain, either.  He'll give me some money to spend extra on stuff if I'm in a mood, and he knows it makes me feel good and that is all that matters I guess.  But I also don't do like some people in my life have done and spend money we don't have on it.  I spend either my own money or I ask for money for gifts (YAY CHRISTMAS) to go get what I want.  

  	There's just something to be said for a little glitter that acts like a pick-me-up when I'm under the weather.


----------



## zewzeq (Jul 25, 2012)

I wonder what would you do if your makeup addiction is taking a toll on your marriage? This is what is happening to me now.

  	He doesn't get why I love makeup so much. He doesn't even want me to wear any and always complains I wear too much of it. It came to an extend we now have huge fights because of it. My blogging about makeup certainly does not help. He says i'm wasting my time and it is ridiculous that I just spent $300 on the Heavenly Creature items that i picked. I never spend the money i don't have!! I'm not in debt, I pay half of the household expenses, I cut from other things so I can save for a collection I really like. I can't see any problem with that, but for him it is a huge deal.

  	I really don't know what to do.


----------



## Camel (Jul 25, 2012)

Thia Winter said:


> While I don't think my husband understands, he certainly doesn't complain, either.  He'll give me some money to spend extra on stuff if I'm in a mood, and he knows it makes me feel good and that is all that matters I guess.  But I also don't do like some people in my life have done and spend money we don't have on it.  I spend either my own money or I ask for money for gifts (YAY CHRISTMAS) to go get what I want.
> 
> There's just something to be said for a little glitter that acts like a pick-me-up when I'm under the weather.


  	Thsi is exactly my situation.  My husband doesn't really understand but he doesn't judge or say anything about it.  My mom though- I could never ever tell her how much makeup costs or she'd lose her mind.


----------



## crayolaforeyes (Jul 26, 2012)

My situation is a lot like the others on here - my fiance is OK with it - he gets annoyed sometimes that my collection has taken over the bathroom but he is nice about it and accepts it.  He at times is an enabler because when he wants to go for a drive into the city (chicago) and I don't want to go he will say "we can go to the Mac store" - like others have stated my friends, co-workers and family think i am a crazy, they say "who needs that many lipsticks? "  well, i figure i don't drink, i don't smoke so i can spend my money on other habits like makeup.  It is more of a collection for me, it makes me happy to see the things i have - i image most non-makeup people think we are nuts!  but it makes me feel good to come to the specktra community because at least I can converse with people who share the same passion as I do for all things makeup.  I guess it helps to justify it in a way when i know that I am not the only one out there that enjoys makup this much.


----------



## UberMACGeek (Jul 28, 2012)

crayolaforeyes said:


> My situation is a lot like the others on here - my fiance is OK with it - he gets annoyed sometimes that my collection has taken over the bathroom but he is nice about it and accepts it.  He at times is an enabler because when he wants to go for a drive into the city (chicago) and I don't want to go he will say "we can go to the Mac store" - like others have stated my friends, co-workers and family think i am a crazy, they say "who needs that many lipsticks? "  well, i figure i don't drink, i don't smoke so i can spend my money on other habits like makeup.  It is more of a collection for me, it makes me happy to see the things i have - i image most non-makeup people think we are nuts!  but it makes me feel good to come to the specktra community because at least I can converse with people who share the same passion as I do for all things makeup.  I guess it helps to justify it in a way when i know that I am not the only one out there that enjoys makup this much.









 My husband is the exact same


----------



## makeupmonster (Sep 1, 2012)

Luckily I do not have anyone that gives me an evil eye when it comes to my insane obsession with the makeups. My boyfriend is an artsy nerd and is very supportive and wears a little, too.  He loves my super soft brushes and mineral makeup for eye concealer. He has never given me a hard time over the amount of packages I receive in the mail due to tons of swapping (although my mailman probably hates me), or when I go out and splurge a little. As long as I am happy, he is happy, LOL. He will also join in my excitement over a new pretty. He may be pacifying me just a little, but it is cute. I am so lucky that my mom, who is my best friend, is almost (but not quite) as obsessed as I am! When she comes to visit me she always goes through my stash and swatches everything new since the last time she was here. My grandma does not wear makeup, but still loves mine. She appreciates a good brush and loves NARS products. Those are the most important people in my life, and really the only opinions that matter to me. =)


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (Dec 12, 2012)

My family thinks I am nuts. I have 3 train cases of make up. My favorite lines are MAC and NARS and I recently discovered BUXOM lip gloss, which I am obsessed with. I feel some shame for how much money I spend on my addiction but I pay for it myself and my husband has his own thing going with gadgets, like arcade games and game expos as well as being a car man. So it evens out. I just organized my cases today and realized I may not get to use all my glosses before some go bad. That's money down the drain. My mom can't understand my obsession with make up and my father thinks it's funny. My sister is fascinated watching me transform my face. So it varies from family member to member. There is always something new I want.


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 12, 2012)

my family says they gonna call Hoarders on me lol.and my bf gets annoyed sometimes lol but I don't care, I buy what I want!!


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 12, 2012)

my family says they gonna call Hoarders on me lol.and my bf gets annoyed sometimes lol but I don't care, I buy what I want!!


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (Dec 13, 2012)

Well, I am so bad that I am considering hitting Sephora tomorrow to buy some more eye shadow and eyeliner, as well as a Buxom lip gloss. I NEED HELP!!!!! LOL.


----------



## brandyslove (Dec 13, 2012)

my family thinks I am nuts. i go into makeup stire to exchange something and coming back with $150 worth of makeup to add it to boxes I have in my office


----------



## PeachTwist (Dec 13, 2012)

Mom supports it as she's into jewellery.

  	Boyfriend supports it and understands it as he's into comics/games/movies.

  	Friends/rest of family don't understand it.

  	I'm fine with that.


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (Dec 13, 2012)

Does anyone ever feel shame for buying so much make-up? I only buy what I like and NOT to have a huge collection but I feel bad that so many of my glosses will go bad before I can use them. How long can I use a gloss before it goes down the tubes? Do any of my fellow addicts know? At least with powders you get a much longer shelf life. True also on mascaras that go unopened. I have nearly 40 mascaras that have yet to be opened and more in my cases that I actually use. I actually write down the day I open them so I know when to throw them away. Sad, I know but lipsticks, glosses and mascara are my MAIN thing. What is y'all's fave make-up product. BTW, LOVE MAC's Studio Tech Foundation and eye make up remover. Their whole collection rocks.


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (Dec 13, 2012)

SamanthaDeMuro said:


> Does anyone ever feel shame for buying so much make-up? I only buy what I like and NOT to have a huge collection but I feel bad that so many of my glosses will go bad before I can use them. How long can I use a gloss before it goes down the tubes? Do any of my fellow addicts know? At least with powders you get a much longer shelf life. True also on mascaras that go unopened. I have nearly 40 mascaras that have yet to be opened and more in my cases that I actually use. I actually write down the day I open them so I know when to throw them away. Sad, I know but lipsticks, glosses and mascara are my MAIN thing. What is y'all's fave make-up product. BTW, LOVE MAC's Studio Tech Foundation and eye make up remover. Their whole collection rocks.


  	IF YOU CAN HANDLE ME AT MY WORST, YOU SURE AS HELL DON'T DESERVE ME AT MY BEST.--Marilyn Monroe


----------



## martiangurll (Dec 13, 2012)

alyxo said:


> Well, I don't purchase make-up because I want to have a huge make-up collection. *I buy make-up because I love beauty, I love wearing it, I enjoy playing with it. It's a form of art to me and I love art.* My friends and family always tell me that I'm obsessed and spend too much money on it, they always laugh at me. Sometimes, I'm forced to hide my MAC purchases from my mom, lol. She's always on my ass about it. My friends do enjoy it because they always use my make-up and ask me to do make-up on them. Some of my friends are obsessed with beauty like me and some are starting to become obsessed with it just because they try the products I have and become loyal to them. I do agree that at times,* I tend to spend too much but I honestly can't help it at times, hahaha.*


  	I agree with the make up as art.  And, you need the right tools to make that work of art perfect, right?

  	Hey, we can rationalize with the best of them!


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (Dec 13, 2012)

I am so glad I found this site. So glad to know I am not alone in my make-up and beauty addiction. Hubs thinks I have way to much make-up but like I told him, he has his gadgets and such. His own hobbies. What's the difference?


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (Dec 13, 2012)

I just love having so many colors to play with. Since I work in the medical field, I don't go too batso at work BUT I can do a toned down version of a look that is different than what most women wear. My old boss did make a comment one day about the minuscule amount of blue shadow I was wearing. I had a MAC sea colored blue along the lash line with brown in the crease and Mylar eyeshadow for the finale by my brow. It looked awesome and I got lots of compliments. I took the look from and episode of SEX AND THE CITY. But the doc, I suppose, thought it was too over the top for the office, though he didn't come right out and say it. (EYE ROLL) But that doc was always picking on me so I switched jobs (THE REASON WAS NOT MAKE-UP RELATED) and this doc that I've been working for for the last 3 years, has zero probs with my make-up looks. He just knows I am an awesome worker and patients love me. So yeah, some folks don't get it.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 13, 2012)

Only one of my friends has actually seen it and she keeps telling me to stop. Hubby agrees and that there aren't possibly any colours left in the spectrum. The only one who gets it is my mom. She knows it keeps me sane.


----------



## martiangurll (Dec 14, 2012)

reesesilverstar said:


> Only one of my friends has actually seen it and she keeps telling me to stop. *Hubby agrees and that there aren't possibly any colours left in the spectrum.* The only one who gets it is my mom. She knows it keeps me sane.


  	oh, but there are, you just have to have the appreciation for the subtle nuances, we all know beauty is in the eye of the beholder and the HG is in the stash of the hoarder


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (Dec 16, 2012)

So, just this morning my husband was complaining about my obsession with make-up. It's my money that goes towards it. He thinks I am enabled by my mom, who doesn't get it, but supports me, non-monetarily speaking. We all have our thing. Hubs is really pissing me off this morning. He collects guns, (he has a concealed license with a permit to carry), pinball and arcade machines, not to mention other gadgets. WHAT IS THE DIFFERENCE?!? He says I have WAAAY too much make-up BUT I love love love beauty products. I am doing me, to quote a friend. As long as I help pay the bills and we have zero kids, why can't I indulge. Man, it can be so infuriating! But I will continue my love.


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 16, 2012)

his stuff probably costs more too right?  for one firearm you can buy like ten beauty items at least ,so it  seems like  you have more but I bet if u guys compared the $$ it's probably about the same.  I don't have any kids yet either, I kno once I do I wil not be able to buy myself so much stuff! I go through phases of what I spend My money on, right now it's makeup n nail polish  I kno when I reach my limit tho and then I move on to something else lol


----------



## PeachTwist (Dec 16, 2012)

SamanthaDeMuro said:


> So, just this morning my husband was complaining about my obsession with make-up. It's my money that goes towards it. He thinks I am enabled by my mom, who doesn't get it, but supports me, non-monetarily speaking. We all have our thing. Hubs is really pissing me off this morning. He collects guns, (he has a concealed license with a permit to carry), pinball and arcade machines, not to mention other gadgets. WHAT IS THE DIFFERENCE?!? He says I have WAAAY too much make-up BUT I love love love beauty products. I am doing me, to quote a friend. As long as I help pay the bills and we have zero kids, why can't I indulge. Man, it can be so infuriating! But I will continue my love.


  	There is no difference.

  	You need to just sit down and discuss it.  Explain that you have things you collect, and he has things he collects.  They likely cost around the same, it's just you get more for your money than he does for buying one thing.  You also need to ask him why he has a problem with it.

  	So thankful my boyfriend gets it.  He collects video games/music/movies/graphic novels/etc and I collect make-up/nail polish/etc.  Honestly, I couldn't be with someone who didn't get it - I couldn't deal with having to try and explain/defend my purchases made with my money.


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 16, 2012)

My sister doesn't understand why I like to collect makeup (heck, she thought MAC and Sephora were one in the same!), but she's supportive enough that she's willing to give me a gift card to either store for Christmas.


----------



## AllyDVon (Dec 17, 2012)

My boyfriend is finally starting to understand it. I view my makeup as a collection, he collects a few different things and I collect makeup. My family doesn't really care, but I don't think that they really pay any attention. I remember when my grandma scolded me for wanting to be a makeup artist when I was a child, when I got the job at Mac, she was the first person I called.


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (Dec 17, 2012)

I am so hoping to get a gift card from Sephora for Christmas from my folks that I have already made a list of what I will use it for. How sad is that? Of course I included some of my own funds in the list for overage. I AM AN ADDICT.


----------



## Naughtyp (Dec 17, 2012)

I made a list for sephora too in case I get any gift cards lol


----------



## fabulousmoolah (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't know anybody who has as much of a collection as I do. I try to hit sephora when new stuff goes up for clearance and when they have good coupon codes.


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (Dec 17, 2012)

Let me just say that if I owned my own Sephora store, I would be dangerous. Entire rooms in my house would become make-up studios. Seriously.


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (Dec 17, 2012)

One more thing. My husband has been complaining about the amount of make-up I own and the fact that I want more and yet, he just bought a new piece and is carrying it around with him like it's his binky. What is the difference? And just so everyone knows, my husband is an expert at gun safety and knows all the ins and outs about how to handle a firearm. I know it's a hot button issue in this country. But enough of being so serious, he doesn't know it yet, but once the holidays are over, I am hitting Sephora and going on a shopping spree. YAY!!!!!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Dec 17, 2012)

martiangurll said:


> oh, but there are, you just have to have the appreciation for the subtle nuances, we all know beauty is in the eye of the beholder and the HG is in the stash of the hoarder


  Correct and completely right!  





Naughtyp said:


> his stuff probably costs more too right?  for one firearm you can buy like ten beauty items at least ,so it  seems like  you have more but I bet if u guys compared the $$ it's probably about the same...


  This is definitely true. And that's what I say. I spend more effectively because I get more bang for my buck; don't be mad that for every 1 item you get, I can have 10...


----------



## fabulousmoolah (Dec 17, 2012)

After my post about having more than anybody I know, I saw some of the collection pics on here. A lot of them are ten times what I've got.


----------



## maggers071511 (Feb 4, 2013)

My friends and family doesn't get it because not many of them are into makeup.


----------



## Honi (Feb 5, 2013)

My SO is totally fine with it but doesnt understand it at all. He is very supportive though and as we are in the process of looking at buying a house he tells me "You could put all your makeup stuff in this room" or making suggestions of how my vanity would fit in that particular new house. I moved away from home over 8 years ago, to another country. My parents have no clue about my interest in makeup but honestly i dont think they would have an issue with it. 

  	My friends are very supportive, especially my best friend that doesnt mind listening to me rambling about new products. She doesnt use makeup though, but loves nailpolish to death.


----------



## Sophiaaa (Mar 2, 2013)

Hello, my name is Sophia. Fortunately i am a proud member of very liberal family. My parents never say anything about this topic. Fact is, they feel proud for me since every one appreciate my beauty. I am also very popular amongst my friends. It actually depends on how do you present yourself in front of others.

  	I believe, good and pleasant personality are very important also.


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (Mar 2, 2013)

Yet again getting static from my hubs and my mom about NOT spending too much on makeup. They tell me I have plenty and don't understand my obsession. But for me, you can never have too much. Shadows, powders and blushes can last for years. The only products that you have to watch out for are already opened and used mascaras and lip products, lip glosses in particular. Do I have a lot of makeup? Yes. Much more than I will probably ever use. But it's my money and my hobby. I do feel bad that some of my makeup will go bad before I have the chance to use it. But, it is what it is. Some products I've bought, such as YSL lipsticks and glosses, I find I just don't like. They suck for what they cost. But you live and learn.


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (Mar 2, 2013)

I will add this as well. I love me some MAC. But I wish I had discovered Buxom lip polishes and creams before the MAC lip glasses. I also prefer NARS lip glosses over MAC's. Blasphemy, I know. And I also hear people complain about NARS lip glosses tasting bad, but I've never noticed it. Buxom is my all time FAVE!!!!! But for lipstick, MAC and NARS are my faves.


----------



## ma146rina (Mar 2, 2013)

my mom doesn't get it because she never wears makeup(and never had).Luckily my boyfriend understands  because he's an aquarium fanatic(we have 2 big aquariums in the living room)and he spends a lot of money on his hobby too.


----------



## pauletterx (Mar 20, 2013)

I think the girls I work with think I'm nuts. My hubby is fine with it. He buys xbox games all the time, so he can't say anything about all my Sephora boxes! Lol


----------



## purplevines (Mar 26, 2013)

My mom doesn't get it and constantly asks me why I need so much, as does my cousin my (who has perfect skin -_-).  I'm a big lipstick fanatic so that is something they totally don't understand (why do you need more than one pink/red etc)

  	I LOVE LIPSTICK, I NEED MORE (my answer, lol!)


----------



## alyxo (Mar 26, 2013)

Naughtyp said:


> my family says they gonna call Hoarders on me lol.and my bf gets annoyed sometimes lol but I don't care, I buy what I want!!


	Oh my god, same here! Hahahaha... My mom also says that I should be on "My Strange Addiction". I don't have a bf but if I did, I would put makeup on him, one way or the other. I'm always trying to put makeup on all my male friends. They think I'm crazy but strangely enough, they'll let me do it sometimes. I love it, lol.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Mar 27, 2013)

SamanthaDeMuro said:


> Does anyone ever feel shame for buying so much make-up? I only buy what I like and NOT to have a huge collection but I feel bad that so many of my glosses will go bad before I can use them. How long can I use a gloss before it goes down the tubes? Do any of my fellow addicts know? At least with powders you get a much longer shelf life. True also on mascaras that go unopened. I have nearly 40 mascaras that have yet to be opened and more in my cases that I actually use. I actually write down the day I open them so I know when to throw them away. Sad, I know but lipsticks, glosses and mascara are my MAIN thing. What is y'all's fave make-up product. BTW, LOVE MAC's Studio Tech Foundation and eye make up remover. Their whole collection rocks.


  	Oh, myyy!
  	A mascara addict.
  	I'm having a LOT of trouble finding my Holy Grail mascara.
  	They seem to all end up on my cheeks after a couple of hours. Is it the product or my technique?

  	What are your top ten mascaras?


----------



## Sylvia60 (Mar 27, 2013)

alyxo said:


> Oh my god, same here! Hahahaha... My mom also says that I should be on "My Strange Addiction". I don't have a bf but if I did, I would put makeup on him, one way or the other. I'm always trying to put makeup on all my male friends. They think I'm crazy but strangely enough, they'll let me do it sometimes. I love it, lol.


  	As I recall, there WAS a make-up addict on MSA once.


----------



## Naughtyp (Mar 30, 2013)

alyxo said:


> Oh my god, same here! Hahahaha... My mom also says that I should be on "My Strange Addiction". I don't have a bf but if I did, I would put makeup on him, one way or the other. I'm always trying to put makeup on all my male friends. They think I'm crazy but strangely enough, they'll let me do it sometimes. I love it, lol.


  	Lol! my bf hates when I get my lipstick on him! 
  	and just last week my mom said she wants me to take an OCD class lol she said she was willing to pay for it!


----------



## ma146rina (Jun 2, 2013)

Sylvia60 said:


> I go for clearances and Sephora 20% offers, too.
> My thing is high-end Japanese brushes. I firmly believe the 'secret' is in the technique and not the product, but having said that I have over 20 shades of cream eyeshadow!
> 
> As I recall, there WAS a make-up addict on MSA once


  	I just watched the ep on youtube,the woman was just fine!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the only creepy thing she did was sleeping with her makeup on
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and the fact she couldn't last an hour without putting makeup on her face,yeah ok she had some issues!We aren't like that! we just own a little(lol)more makeup than the average person.and spend some hours of the day discussing about it.We're fine.yep.nothing's wrong


----------



## BabyDragMakeup (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi, I'm new! My Name is Erin. I just bought $110 dollars of makeup and I feel so guilty! My parents would KILL me if they knew. I will be 21 this year and when I was 16 they took ALL of my makeup away! They said I needed to find my 'natural beauty' and become comfortable with the way I look. I understood but it was kind of hard for me.


----------



## brandyslove (Aug 31, 2013)

$110 is nothing.... I spend more on perfume, like coco mademoiselle, for example... and with makeup... if you don't overuse it why would parents care.don't forget they are not absolute, no-one is. My daughter uses makeup since 6th grade. She does it naturally but she just doesn't like circles under her eyes, it's genetic-she has thin skin under her eyes and felt she wants her skin look even. So she had been using concealer, mineral foundation with sunscreen, lip gloss and mascara since she was 10 . So what?


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 31, 2013)

A none makeup lover will not get it .my boyfriend he like okay whatever.but still shakes his head but in a good way lol .my sister and daughter loves makeup but only buy every once in a while not like me I know whats coming out and when.most people I know only buy when needed not wanted . I did have a coworker that loved makeup but she got fired go figure o well that why I love it here makeup addicts together forever lol


----------



## MarieMary (Sep 22, 2013)

They react with the classic "but you already have enough!" whenever I manifest interest for a new item. Also I get the "you don't even use them", which is somewhat true, because I'm often bare-faced with not a hint of make-up on my face. But I like to have the opportunity to make a teal and silver eye look if I so decide.


----------



## SamanthaDeMuro (Sep 22, 2013)

OMG MarieMary. I get the same reaction. "You have too much makeup Sam. How could you possibly need more?" I LOVE MAKEUP! A lot of times it's not about "needing" it, but "wanting" it. Some things you gotta have. And replace often, such as foundation. I have my HG foundation and powder. The loose powder I use is Armani and I love it but I do cringe when I drop $50 on it. But they give you a lot of product so it lasts awhile. Since MAC discontinued my fave loose powder, I decided to try Armani and it's a damn good product. Also, my new HG primer is from Tarte. So I will be buying that and my UD setting spray regularly. When they say I don't need things I think of things I WANT like another blush, lipstick, eyeshadow, etc. But I am really a makeup junkie. I do enjoy trying new products. I'm also a beauty product junkie. I'm talking skincare products too. I have a whole skincare beauty cabinet filled. It's my thing. Some don't get our love of all things beauty. But we all have our things we collect, right? For my husband, it's old school pinball machines or vintage cars he likes to fix up. For my mom, she loves funky sneakers. So let makeup addicts have our thing, I say.


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 22, 2013)

SamanthaDeMuro said:


> OMG MarieMary. I get the same reaction. "You have too much makeup Sam. How could you possibly need more?" I LOVE MAKEUP! A lot of times it's not about "needing" it, but "wanting" it. Some things you gotta have. And replace often, such as foundation. I have my HG foundation and powder. The loose powder I use is Armani and I love it but I do cringe when I drop $50 on it. But they give you a lot of product so it lasts awhile. Since MAC discontinued my fave loose powder, I decided to try Armani and it's a damn good product. Also, my new HG primer is from Tarte. So I will be buying that and my UD setting spray regularly. When they say I don't need things I think of things I WANT like another blush, lipstick, eyeshadow, etc. But I am really a makeup junkie. I do enjoy trying new products. I'm also a beauty product junkie. I'm talking skincare products too. I have a whole skincare beauty cabinet filled. It's my thing. Some don't get our love of all things beauty. But we all have our things we collect, right? For my husband, it's old school pinball machines or vintage cars he likes to fix up. For my mom, she loves funky sneakers. So let makeup addicts have our thing, I say.


i agree 100 percent


----------



## geeko (Dec 2, 2013)

I feel u. Many of my relatives just don't get it why i have 300 over blushers and dunno how many eyeshadows... and keep grumblin @ me not to buy so much, but they jus don't understand. And i have this aunt that keeps hinting to me which stuff and i m not using and that i can give to her. It annoys me ....


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 4, 2013)

geeko said:


> I feel u. Many of my relatives just don't get it why i have 300 over blushers and dunno how many eyeshadows... and keep grumblin @ me not to buy so much, but they jus don't understand. And i have this aunt that keeps hinting to me which stuff and i m not using and that i can give to her. It annoys me ....


I know right I never had my family ask me for makeup but I usually am the one who will give it to them because I know right away if I'm not going to like it and I just give it to my daughter but my beloved items hands off lol


----------



## miss0annette (Dec 4, 2013)

No one tells me anything because it's my money and I work damn hard teaching 20 fifth graders to earn it.


----------



## Amby79 (Dec 4, 2013)

My family is full of shopaholics, so I don't get too much grief....actually none from the women. My brother just laughs about the makeup. We all have an abundance of shoes, clothes or jewelry etc. Lol I got it from them technically :-D


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Dec 9, 2013)

My friends are okay with it, even though I think they get quite annoyed when I drag them to MAC or into Douglas (which is kinda our German Sephora... but only kinda). Everyone's got their own addictions. A friend of mine, who thinks I wear too much makeup and spend too much money on it, spends all of her money on lingerie which is a thing I don't really get - but hey, it's her money and who am I to judge her?
  My family... well, they are certainly not okay with my addiction. The thing is that I still live at home, so they are able to peek into my drawer or notice it when I get a delivery. When they annoy me I just point out that my mother is obsessed with flowers, my father with books and my brother with cigarettes (which is way worse than makeup, at least in my opinion).
  So - I'll just continue enjoying my makeup and don't give a fudge what the others say.


----------

